# 5 Months Old Stacked/Gaiting



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Natsu is growing like a weed and finally darkening up  And holy heck he's a gangly awkward thing right now.

4 1/2 Months









5 Months
















Free stacking attempt... we're working on it.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know anything about stacking GSD's (sorry) but I had to compliment you on his color. He's got an incredible red tint to his sable. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! I got some better pictures recently. He's about 5 1/2 months now


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good. He was cracking Kiersten and I up at the Mondio trial. He's got such a great personality.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you! I love his personality so far, he tries really hard to do things right. But of course, puppy brain has different plans sometimes lol


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

6 months Old now, new stacked shots from today.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

What a beautiful dog! Can I ask how you're teaching to stand in the stacked position like that? I'm having a REALLY hard time getting my girl to bring up the one foot without sitting completely. Do you have a trick to it, or just practice, practice, practice?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

When teaching him to stack I don't focus on teaching him the leg position, I focus on teaching him to not move his feet, even if I manipulate him. We started out very basic with a leash and a treat in front of him. If he held his feet still, he was heavily rewarded, if he moved out of position I'd just say "Nope" and reset him. Praise a lot while they are holding still, and when you release them to move don't make a big deal out of it. Once he's doing well I just started moving on foot at a time and rewarding him from not moving it from wherever I put it. We were able to move up to all feet pretty fast though.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cschmidt88 said:


> When teaching him to stack I don't focus on teaching him the leg position, I focus on teaching him to not move his feet, even if I manipulate him. We started out very basic with a leash and a treat in front of him. If he held his feet still, he was heavily rewarded, if he moved out of position I'd just say "Nope" and reset him. Praise a lot while they are holding still, and when you release them to move don't make a big deal out of it. Once he's doing well I just started moving on foot at a time and rewarding him from not moving it from wherever I put it. We were able to move up to all feet pretty fast though.


Going to have to try that tomorrow, hopefully it works!


----------

